

Place to find remote job - pavelshtanko

Hey! 
Can you help me with one issue. 
What is the best place to place my cv\cover letter in order to find a customer?<p>By the way, here is my cover letter: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1gMhaKWyzm1p44SJhBz69Rp8MFgnDf8TShZ8t5eH-US8&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
V-2
"Because I do not want build bad application"

That doesn't sound good or reliable. Opening with "hello, my name is" also
doesn't strike me as a good choice for a cover letter supposedly written by a
professional. But I'm not a native speaker either...

To attend your question, there's "Ask HN: Who's hiring" entries here, they
include remote offers.

Not a long ago someone advertised their service here -
[http://jobs.remotive.io](http://jobs.remotive.io) \- although the job pool
isn't very huge yet.

There's StackOverflow Careers, especially if you have a profile on SO
already... and besides, JobServe.com and all the usual

